# My next model project.



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

I was cruisin' the 'net looking for some pics to drop into my screensaver and came across this:









Now I know what I want to build after my twin cobras. Any advice, recommendations?
(specifically, are there any kits out there already similar to this?)


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

that would be a heck of a fun thing to build. never ever have seen any kit similar to that, though - sorry


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah, I was pretty sure I'd have to fabricate the middle of it.

Once I get to that point, I think I'm also going to fabricate a huge sunroof so I can show off the interior work.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey,, Tolenmar that sure would be an awesome Build....Look's like to me the Hardest think to Replicate would be the Curved Roof and the Curved side of the body above the Side Molding,, But with with some patience's, I belive you could do it....It would surely test your Scratchbuilding skill's.......I would like to see pic's of it as it progresses....

MOE.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

That's a great idea! :thumbsup: Somebody was definitely thinking outside the box with that one. There is a resin '57 4-door sedan body out there somewhere (Modelhaus, I think) that would probably be a much easier starting point than the 2-door sedan or hardtop bodies available in the kits. The rooflines are somewhat different - the 4-door sedan has a more upright rear window. Unfortunately, it has 150-Series, not Bel Air trim. I'm planning on getting one of those bodies some time to build a replica of the car my mom had when my folks got married - a bare-bones light aqua 150-Series 4-door.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Just make a balsa wood form, then vacuum form styrene over it. Simple. Then you can cut out what you don't want in the middle, and glue the front, and back halves together. I have a 1/12 scale '57 Chevy Bel Air that I need to finish, but I'd NEVER do this to it. You might want to look for a MONOGRAM kit in 1/25 scale if you can score one of feebay for a decent price.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

On the other hand:










I always wondered where the middle of all those shorty 57s went. Looks like they became part of a stretch limo. LOL. 

The limo is neat of course because it's still a 57, but the perfectly straight center doesn't really flow with the curvy ends of the car. I would try to improve that in a model. It would complicate the process (which is why the 1/1 is the way it is) but would retain much more of the original beauty.


----------



## Pro Fleetline (Jan 25, 2012)

Just say NO


----------

